
CD PROJEKT RED blackmailed with Cyberpunk 2077 files - doppp
https://twitter.com/CDPROJEKTRED/status/872840969795899394
======
ganoushoreilly
It's good they're standing up and saying they won't pay. It might cause a bit
of pain for them, but they're spinning it the right way for publicity.

